# وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية



## انا مصري مسيحي (7 مارس 2011)

*وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*




*

*



*








*جانب من فندق دمرته **تفجيرات **شرم **الشيخ **في يوليو 2005 وفي الإطار **مبارك **يتفقد التفجيرات وصور من وثائق **التنظيم **السري **في الداخلية المصرية*
*جمال مبارك والعادلي أمرا بتفجيرات شرم الشيخ في يوليو 2005 انتقاماً من حسين سالم*
*(2/2)*


*ثائق تكشف حقائق خطية، تظهر أن تفجيرات شرم الشيخ في يوليو من عام 2005، نفذت بأوامر من جمال مبارك، نجل الرئيس المخلوع، ووزير الداخلية السابق اللواء حبيب العادلي، وذلك من أجل الانتقام من رجل الأعمال حسين سالم، وذلك لدوره في تخفيض عمولته في صفقة تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل.*


*



*

*



*




*مفاجأة كبرى بشأن دور جمال مبارك نجل الرئيس المصري المخلوع في إتمام صفقة تصدير الغاز، إذ تكشف وثائق التنظيم السياسي السري في وزارة الداخلية، الذي كان يتبع وزير الداخلية السابق اللواء حبيب العادلي مباشرة، أن التنظيم قام طبقا لأوامر العادلي وجمال بتخطيط وتنفيذ تفجيرات شرم الشيخ في 23 يوليو 2005، والتي تم من خلالها تفجير ثلاثة معالم سياحية في المدينة، وأسفرت عن مقتل 88 ما بين مصريين وسياح، فضلا عن إصابة المئات وتوقف حركة السياحة أشهرا، وخسارة مصر مئات الملايين من الدولارات.*
*وتفضح الوثائق أن الهدف من هذه التفجيرات هو التأديب والانتقام من رجل الأعمال حسين سالم الذي أشارت الوثائق التي نشرتها 'الجريدة' أمس، إلى غضب جمال مبارك منه لدوره في تخفيض عمولته في صفقة تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل، مما أدى إلى مشاجرة صاخبة بين الطرفين وعدم قبول اعتذار سالم.*
*وتقول وثيقة صادرة بتاريخ 7 يونيو 2005 من رئيس التنظيم السري إلى العادلي: 'اجتمعنا أمس بالمدعو محمد هاشم وأسامة محمود ورأفت مصيلحي وزياد عبدالرحيم (وهم تنظيم مسلح إسلامي جهادي) واتفقنا على جميع بنود الخطة الموضوعة لتنفيذ التكليف 231 بتاريخ 29/1/2005 وهو أن تستهدف ثلاث سيارات ملغومة منطقة خليج نعمة، على أن تنفجر الأولى في مدخل فندق موفنبيك، والثانية في المنتجع القريب من الفندق، والثالثة بقرية موفنبيك المملوكين لحسين سالم'.*
*واتفق أمير الجماعة محمد هاشم على أن يتم تنفيذ العملية بمعرفتهم من حيث التجهيز والتنفيذ والعناصر البشرية، وأن تكون ساعة الصفر في الساعة الأولى من صباح يوم 23/7/2005، وألا تخرج تفاصيل العملية عن محيط الأطراف المجتمعة وهي نفسها الأطراف التي سوف تنفجر السيارات وهي بداخلها، وبالتالي تصبح العملية منتهية للأبد. وتضيف الوثيقة: 'كما وجهنا المدعو محمد هاشم إلى ضرورة الوجود بمعداتهم جاهزة يوم 20/7/2005 في شرم الشيخ في مقر التجمع المجهز لاستقبالهم تحت تصرفنا وعيننا'.*
*ويؤكد التقرير الثاني، الخاص بالتكليف بشأن تفجير أملاك حسين سالم والمرفوع من المقدم حسين صلاح إلى وزير الداخلية السابق، أن مهمات العملية جاهزة من حيث العناصر البشرية والمهمات التقنية وأدوات التفجير، وأن هذه العناصر جاهزة في الميعاد المحدد يوم احتفالات مصر بذكرى ثورة 23 يوليو. ويقول التقرير: 'اجتمعنا اليوم في مقر تجمع العملية في شرم الشيخ بالمدعو محمد هاشم وأسامة محمود ورأفت مصيلحي وزياد عبدالرحيم واتفقنا على جميع بنود الخطة الموضوعة لتنفيذ التكليف 231 بتاريخ 29/1/2005 وقد راجعنا سويا الخطة وجميع الإجراءات المتعلقة، وأيضا تفقدنا السيارات الملغومة الثلاث، وتأكدنا من كل شيء، وتم التنبيه على جميع العناصر بعدم مغادرة محل التجمع المختار دون إخطارنا'. وينتهي التقرير السري بالقول: 'بهذا تصبح العملية جاهزة من حيث جميع العناصر البشرية والفنية وفي انتظار ساعة الصفر'.*
*أما التقرير الثالث، فقد حمل المفاجأة الكبيرة لوزير الداخلية ورئيس التنظيم، إذ أكد قائد التنظيم حسين صلاح أن العناصر الإسلامية قد 'خانتهم وخدعتهم وبدلت مواقع التفجير واستهدفت مواقع أخرى غير أملاك حسين سالم!'.*
*ويقول التقرير المرفوع إلى وزير الداخلية في 23 يوليو 2007 الساعة العاشرة صباحا: 'تم صباح اليوم سعة 1.15 صباحا تفجير ثلاثة مواقع في مدينة شرم الشيخ غير التي تم توجيه العناصر الإسلامية لتفجيرها'. وقد استهدفت العناصر الإسلامية ثلاثة مواقع مختلفة وهي فندق غزالة جاردن والسوق القديم في شرم الشيخ وموقع الميكروباص قرب خليج نعمة، كما أن التفجير لم يكن انتحاريا وتم تنفيذه عن بعد، وفرت جميع العناصر البشرية.*
*وجار ضبط الإسلاميين الهاربين لمحاسبتهم على هروبهم وعدم استهداف المواقع الموجهين إليها!*
*وكانت ثلاثة تفجيرات إرهابية متزامنة قد ضربت في الثالث والعشرين من يوليو عام 2005، ثلاث مناطق في مدينة شرم الشيخ السياحية، أسفرت عن مقتل نحو 88 أغلبهم مصريون وإصابة أكثر من 200 كان منهم 11 بريطانيا وستة إيطاليين وألمانيان وأربعة أتراك وتشيلي وإسرائيلي من عرب 48 وأميركي واحد، بينما سجلت إصابات أخرى لزوار أجانب من فرنسا وأوكرانيا وهولندا وإسبانيا وروسيا والكويت وقطر.*
*التفجير الأول استهدف منطقة 'البازار' أو السوق القديم في ساعات الصباح الأولى من الثالث والعشرين من يوليو عام 2005، حيث انفجرت سيارة مفخخة بعدما وضعها إرهابي قرب السوق، مما أسفر عن مقتل 17 شخصا أكثرهم من المصريين.*
*أما التفجير الثاني، فتم بواسطة قنبلة سبق تخبئتها في حقيبة ظهر وضعت بجوار فندق 'موفنبيك'، وأسفرت فور انفجارها عن مقتل ستة سياح، بينما وقع التفجير الثالث بعدما انفجرت شاحنة مفخخة قادها إرهابي إلى بهو فندق غزالة جاردن أوتيل وهو فندق 4 نجوم يتكون من 176 غرفة في منطقة خليج نعمة في المدينة ضمن مجموعة فنادق تطل على خليج نعمة تبعد نحو 6 كيلومترات عن وسط المدينة، وأسفر الهجوم على الفندق عن مقتل نحو 45 شخصا.*
*وفور وقوع التفجيرات اعتقلت أجهزة الأمن عددا من المصريين بينهم بعض السكان المحليين من بدو سيناء، حيث اتهمت الحكومة بعضهم بتقديم تسهيلات لمن قاموا بالتفجيرات، كما قام محافظ جنوب سيناء ببناء سياج أسلاك عازلة خارج حدود المدينة لمنع التسلل إليها، لكن هذه الإجراءات قوبلت بالرفض وتمت إزالة السور في ما بعد.*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*رابط المصدر من فضلك
*


----------



## SALVATION (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

_لو فعلا الكلام ده حقيقى_
_يبقى مش بعيد يكون اجهزة امن الدولة هى الراعى الرسمى لحركة طالبان الارهابية المجرمة_
_بقيادة ايمن الظوهرى_​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*المصدر الفيس بوك و'الجريدة' الكويتية*

*ولكي يستمر مسلسل الرئيس مبارك اخترع حبيب العادلي وجهاز مباحث امن الدولة هذة التفجيرات لكي يثبتوا للعالم وبالخصوص امريكا مدي محاربتهم للارهاب *
*خبر قديم من جريدة المصري اليوم عن القبض عن الارهابيين *


*«المصري اليوم » تنفرد بنشر أسرار تفجيرات شرم الشيخ (١)*
*تنظيم إرهابي ضخم نفذ التفجيرات مكون من ١٠٠ عضو انتظموا في خلايا عنقودية «مساعد» أسس التنظيم عام ٢٠٠٢ وخطط لإحراق السفن الأمريكية في القناة المتهمون خططوا لتفجير مديرية أمن العريش ومباحث أمن الدولة ومصنع أسمنت وكنائس في شمال سيناء نيابة أمن الدولة تحقق مع عشرات المتهمين.. وتقدم الاعترافات للمحكمة التي تنظر قضية طابا*
* كتب *  صابر مشهور    ٢/ ٤/ ٢٠٠٦حصلت «المصري اليوم» علي أسرار قضية تفجيرات شرم الشيخ، وطابا ونويبع، وهي التفجيرات التي هزت مصر والعالم، واحتارت الأجهزة الأمنية في مصر و العالم في تحديد فاعليها لوقت طويل، وكثرت الأقوال عن أنه ليس بمقدور تنظيم محلي اختراق الإجراءات الأمنية المشددة حول شرم الشيخ باعتبارها المدينة المفضلة للرئيس مبارك، وأنه لابد أن يكون الموساد الإسرائيلي أو تنظيم القاعدة، أو مخابرات أجنبية هي المنفذة لهذه التفجيرات لضخامتها.

«المصري اليوم» حصلت علي نص تحقيقات نيابة أمن الدولة العليا في القضية حول هذه التفجيرات، وتضمنت التحقيقات إجابات عن هذه الأسئلة ومفاجآت مذهلة ومدوية، وكشفت اعترافات بعض المتهمين الذين قدمت نيابة أمن الدولة محاضر استجوابهم لمحكمة أمن الدولة «طوارئ» في قضية طابا أسراراً كثيرة عن تفجيرات شرم الشيخ ولاتزال النيابة تحقق مع عشرات المتهمين.

وتنشر «المصري اليوم» نص التحقيقات علي عدة حلقات، وهي تلقي الضوء علي نشأة تنظيم «التوحيد والجهاد» المنفذ للتفجيرات، والإجراءات الأمنية التي اتخذها أعضاء التنظيم حتي لا تكتشف الشرطة حقيقة أمرهم، ثم كيفية اختراقهم للحراسات المشددة في شرم الشيخ ومطار الجورة بسيناء، ومن قبل ذلك في طابا ونويبع، ثم أساليب تخفيهم وهروبهم في الجبال بصحبة زوجاتهم وأطفالهم الرضع، ونشوب العديد من المعارك بالأسلحة النارية مع الشرطة والتي لاتزال مستمرة.

تبين أن وراء التفجيرات تنظيماً إرهابياً ضخماً يضم أكثر من ١٠٠ متهم، ينتظمون في خلايا عنقودية لا تعرف بعضها بعضاً، ولا يعرف أفرادها بعضهم البعض في كثير من الأحيان، وأن بناء التنظيم استغرق عامين حتي نجح في تنفيذ تفجيرات فندق طابا ونويبع وخاض صراعاً مريراً مع قوات الأمن حتي تمكن من توجيه ضربته الثانية إلي المدينة المحصنة شرم الشيخ بعد عام تقريباً، ثم وجه ضربته الثالثة بالقيام بتفجير في منطقة الجورة التي كانت تستهدف مطار الجورة، ولايزال الصراع المرير مستمراً للبحث عن المتهمين المجهولين الذين قد يظهرون بعمليات إرهابية جديدة.

وأسفر الصراع حتي الآن عن القبض علي بعض المتهمين، وهروب آخرين وقتل ٨ في مواجهات بالأسلحة النارية مع الشرطة، بينما لقي ثلاثة مصرعهم أثناء تفجير أنفسهم في الأهداف.

وواجهت قوات الأمن صعوبات ضخمة في الكشف عن التنظيم وعناصره، ويمكن القول إن الكشف عن الحجم الحقيقي للتنظيم بدأ بعد عام كامل من نجاحه في تفجيرات طابا ونويبع، عندما وقعت تفجيرات شرم الشيخ وأدركت الأجهزة الأمنية أن تلك التفجيرات لابد أن يقف وراءها تنظيم ضخم ومتشعب.

ويمكن تقسيم المراحل التي مر بها التنظيم إلي أربع مراحل وهي مرحلة التكوين، حيث تمكن قائد التنظيم خالد مساعد «طبيب أسنان» من تكوين التنظيم عام ٢٠٠٢، حيث أقنع العديد من المتهمين بضرورة «الجهاد ضد الكفار الذي يحتلون بلاد المسلمين في الشيشان وفلسطين»، وبايعوه علي السمع والطاعة.

ولا توضح التحقيقات المقدمة للمحكمة ما إذا كان القائد العام للتنظيم يعد امتداداً لتنظيم إرهابي خارج البلاد، يتلقي منه التعليمات والتكليفات والأوامر أم أن التنظيم ليس امتداداً لتنظيمات أخري خارج البلاد.

وتعد المرحلة الثانية من عمر التنظيم بمثابة النضج والانتشار، حيث تمكن القائد العام للتنظيم خالد مساعد بعد احتلال العراق في مارس ٢٠٠٣ من استقطاب العديد من الشباب والمواطنين، وأقنع تابعيه بضم من يرونه صالحاً لعضوية التنظيم، وقام بتقسيم التنظيم إلي خلايا عنقودية لا تعرف بعضها بعضاً، واتخذ كل عضو اسماً حركياً حتي لا يعرفه زملاؤه في التنظيم، وحتي لا تتمكن الأجهزة الأمنية من اكتشاف أمر التنظيم، وتم في هذه المرحلة اختيار خالد مساعد للمتهم سالم الشنوب - لقي مصرعه - قائداً عسكرياً للتنظيم، والذي ظل كذلك حتي وفاته التي حدثت في معارك بالأسلحة النارية مع الشرطة في مطاردات بجبال سيناء، وبعد أن لعب دوراً كبيراً في تنفيذ تفجيرات طابا ونويبع وبعدها بعام تفجيرات شرم الشيخ.
وفي هذه المرحلة تمكن القائد العام للتنظيم «خالد مساعد» من سرقة العديد من السيارات، والأجهزة الكهربائية من المباني الحكومية لبيعها وتمويل التنظيم وشراء الألغام، وللإنفاق علي الطعام والاحتياجات الشخصية لأعضاء التنظيم.

والمرحلة الثالثة هي مرحلة التنفيذ، حيث تمكن التنظيم من تنفيذ ٧ تفجيرات ضخمة، منها ثلاثة تفجيرات في ٧ أكتوبر ٢٠٠٤ شملت فندق هيلتون طابا، ومخيمي جزيرة القمر، والبادية بنويبع، ثم تفجيرات شرم الشيخ في يوليو ٢٠٠٥ وشملت تفجيرات فندق غزالة، والسوق التجارية ومقهي سياحياً، ثم التفجير السابع والأخير وتم تنفيذه في مطار الجورة بعد ذلك بشهر.
وخطط التنظيم كذلك لعدة عمليات لم تتم وهي إحراق السفن الأمريكية في قناة السويس، وتفجير ثلاث كنائس بالعريش ورفح، وتفجير مصنع للأسمنت لإمداد إسرائيل بالأسمنت، وتفجير مديرية أمن العريش، ومباحث أمن الدولة، ومحاولة اغتيال ضابط بمكتب مباحث أمن الدولة في رفح، ولم يتمكن التنظيم من تنفيذها، حيث إن تفجيرات شرم الشيخ في يوليو، جعلت التحرك في سيناء شبه مستحيل بعد أن حشدت الأجهزة الأمنية الآلاف من القوات المزودة بالمعدات الحديثة، مما شل حركة التنظيم.

وفي المرحلة الرابعة والأخيرة أصبح الهدف الأول لأعضاء التنظيم هو الهروب من الملاحقات الأمنية، فقسموا أنفسهم مجموعات، واختبأوا داخل الكهوف الجبلية في سيناء وفي المزارع، وتمكن بعضهم من الهرب، وقتل البعض، وسقط الآخر متهماً في قبضة الشرطة


----------



## MAJI (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

هذه حكومات ام عصابات ؟؟!!
ياريت تصل هذه الوثائق وترجمتها الى كل الدول التي راح من رعاياها في هذه الجريمة القذرة
كما وتنشر في كل مصر ليعلموا اهالي ضحاياها المصريين من قتل ابنائهم
الرب يجازيهم على افعالهم 
ابسبب خلاف شخصي يقتلون ابرياء؟
شكرا للخبر المهم


----------



## انجي حنا (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

وماخفى كان اعظم
ربنا موجود


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*



SALVATION قال:


> _لو فعلا الكلام ده حقيقى_​
> 
> _يبقى مش بعيد يكون اجهزة امن الدولة هى الراعى الرسمى لحركة طالبان الارهابية المجرمة_​
> _بقيادة ايمن الظوهرى_​


 

*بالظبط هو ده الكلام وبحجة محاربة الارهاب وهما ارهابيين في ثوب دولة*

*والغريب كل مرة يخرج حسني مبارك ويقول هنلاحق الارهاب في كل مكان وانها خطط خارجية*

*طيب وكيف يتم اختراق مدينة مثل شرم الشيخ واين المخابرات وامن الدولة والمباحث *

*كانوا فعلآ بيستخفوا بعقولنا بشكل فظيييييع*


----------



## انجي حنا (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

وماخفى كان اعظم
ربنا موجود


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*



انجي حنا قال:


> وماخفى كان اعظم
> ربنا موجود


 
التنظيم السياسي السري = التنظيم الارهابي السري


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

يا ربي يسوع ايه ده ايه اللى انتم كنت بتعملوه في البلد دده
ارباح ايه وغاز ايه وجمال ايه ربنا يسامحكم 
حد يعمل كده 

ارجو من النائب العام التحقيق في ذلك الامر


----------



## bilseka (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*التي تم توجيه العناصر الإسلامية لتفجيرها'*​


ايه المصيبة ديه 
الوحد المفروض يسمع الامن بيقول
"التي تم توجيه العناصر الامنية لحماية المواطنين والاجانب السياح لكي ترتقي السياحة ومصر الى اعلى المراتب"
او 
"التي تم توجيه العناصر الاسلامية للمحافظة على البلد وعدم القيام باعمال التخريب"
أو 
"التي تم توجيه العناصر الاجنبية لعدم التدخل في شئون البلاد لان مصر بلد مستقلة حرة تحفظ وتجافظ على مواطنيها"

عارف ناس كتير فاكراني بتريق
ولكن يا جماعة المفروض الكلام اللى انا كتبه ده يبقى هو الطبيعي مش المصيبة السوداء ديه

يا رب ارحمنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*و عجبي علي الي كان بيؤيد النظام و بيهاجمني...فاكرين الشهر الي فات؟؟؟*​


----------



## grges monir (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*ارى ان كلام مثل هذا عبث بدون التحرى الدقيق لمثل هذة الوثائق
اى عقل يقبل ان خلاف بين افراد يتم تدبير حادثة مثل هذة راخ ضحيتها العشرات وخراب بيوت الالاف من العاملين فى مجال السياحة
وهنا السؤال يطرح نفسة هل مثل هذة الجريمة اضرت بحسين سالم فقط ام اضرت الالاف من ليس لهم علاقة بة اساسا وهل ماحدث اضر حسين سالم من الاساس ام لا
ليس معنى كلامى هذا انى ادافع عن افراد او نظام سابق
بل كلام يملية المنطق والضمير اولا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*مش مصدق فالأمن ليس بمثل هذه البلاهة ليكتب خطاب مثل هذا وبدون تشفير

أنها لعبة أخوانية حقيرة ضد آمن الدولة الحقير

الملعب كله متعفن​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*احترم اراء المتشككين *
*ارجوا التوقف والسؤال هل يمكن اختراق الجماعات الاسلامية لمدينة شرم الشيخ بسهولة والتخطيط لتفجير ثلاثة اماكن مختلفة وهروبهم بسهولة ؟*

*الاجابة امر مستحيل جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لو قعدت اكتب مستحيل من هنا للصبح مش هتكفي لان جهاز مباحث امن الدولة بيعرف دبة النملة في مصر *

*ثانيآ الرئيس مبارك كشف نفسه وجهاز امن الدولة برضة طلع بعد سنة في 2006 وقال انهم قبضوا علي جماعات كانت هتنفذ عمليات ضد السفن الامريكية بمعني احنا بنحارب الارهاب فين الفلوس بقي والمعاونات والحدق يفهم*

*ثالثآ اللي بيقول امن الدولة يكتب الحاجات دية اكيد طبعآ مفيش مشكلة ليه بقي لانه بعد كل عملية بينزل يمشط ويقبض علي 5000 اسلامي بحجة انهم ارهابيين بالظبط زي ضابط المباحث بيشغل مرشد وينزل يلم كل الحرامية بعدها والمرشد معاهم *
*اللي بيسأل وهو الناس دية عندها قلب اقولك لا طبعآ وبعدين اللي ماتوا كلهم اجانب ومفيش مصريين يعني كفار وده محلل وفريضة اسلامية كُتب عليكم القتال *

*الاهم بقي لو زي ما حضرتكم بتقولوا ولسة متشككين انها وثيقة من الاخوان *

*طيب والاخوان هتسيب في الوثيقة الجماعات الاسلامية اكيد لا طبعآ*
*من الواضح انهم كانوا بيحموا النظام وبس زي تفجيرات كنيسة القديسين يبقي ضربوا عصفورين بحجر*
*ضرب المسيحين*
*وضرب السلفيين وهم مش ملائكة برضة*
*ولكن لهدف ان النظام يحمي الدولة من الارهاب*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

بانو بانو بانو على اصلكو بانو


----------



## geegoo (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

و هذه وثيقة اخري ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*اللى أنا متأكد منه 100%  ، وبدون وثائق ، هو أن الذين يشغـِّلون العادلى هم الذين حاربوا الألفى

وأنهم هم الذين عملوا مجزرة الأقصر ضد السياح

وأن مبارك إنهار وإستسلم لهم

وعيَّن - بدلاً من الألفى - رئيس المباحث ، العادلى ، الذى كان من المفروض حسابه أشد حساب على هذه الحادثة ، لعدم تقديم أى تحريات عنها

الذين فعلوا ذلك ، هم الذين يسيطرون على مصر 

ومع أنهم مجهولون كأفراد ، ولكن حركة الأحداث تتجه لمصلحتهم ، مما يكشفهم

فالجانى هو المستفيد 

على الأقل فى حالتنا المصرية ، وما يشابهها*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 مارس 2011)

*رد: وثيقة تكشف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ 2005 التي قتل بها 88 سائح ومصري بتدبير امن الدولة وحبيب العادلي وجمال مبارك والمنفذ الجماعات الاسلامية*

*



وأن مبارك إنهار وإستسلم لهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يبقي هو غلطان ولالا؟؟؟دا ما يعفيهوش*​


----------

